# Advice please



## Leaheaton (Jul 19, 2010)

Hello, I am new, I have had thyroid disease (hypo) for 5 years. This year has been different. I go through bouts of nausea for like 20 days it last all day. It is awful.Then it goes away for several days and then it is back. The doc said it is gastritis. It this all auto immune diseases? Does any one else go through this? Thanks for any help or what I should ask Doc.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I would check it out with my internist. Nausea and gastritis are not common issues with thyroid, in my experience.

That said, you do not indicate if yours is autoimmune hypothyroidism or not. If it is, then it's not uncommon to have other autoimmune disorders, some of which might include symptoms as you're describing.

Your problem could be as simple as a long lasting virus. I'm sure your doctor reviewed with you the foods that exacerbate the gastritis.

My suggestion to you would be to make an appointment with your internist and have a complete metabolic panel run if this hasn't been done yet. This should allow your doctor a good overview of what's going on in your body.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Leaheaton said:


> Hello, I am new, I have had thyroid disease (hypo) for 5 years. This year has been different. I go through bouts of nausea for like 20 days it last all day. It is awful.Then it goes away for several days and then it is back. The doc said it is gastritis. It this all auto immune diseases? Does any one else go through this? Thanks for any help or what I should ask Doc.


Hi there Leaheaton! Welcome. That sounds like it could be gall bladder. Many many of us with thyroid disease in fact have gall bladder issues.

Please talk to the doctor about getting tested for this.


----------



## Leaheaton (Jul 19, 2010)

I had my gallbladder removed about 8 years ago, and also been told that I do have an auto immune disease Hasimoto. Could that be causing nausea all the time.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I have Hashimoto's and have never known it to cause gastritis or other digestive upsets. But we're all different.

Check with your internist and have a full metabolic panel run.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Leaheaton said:


> I had my gallbladder removed about 8 years ago, and also been told that I do have an auto immune disease Hasimoto. Could that be causing nausea all the time.


Hmmmmmmm; generally speaking, I have not heard of anyone having persistant nausea with thyroid disease.

Are you on any medications that could have these side-effects? Do you have infection anywhere in your body? Are you taking any unusual supplements, tea, diet aids..................anything like that.

Is the nausea constant or does it occur at a certain time each day? After eating perhaps? No gas leaks in your home or carbon monoxide? Pesticides?


----------



## Leaheaton (Jul 19, 2010)

This is way I am so confused. My meds are only synthyroid, nexium and lexapro. In March had very bad nausea 27 days in row. Doc. said gasritis. Now I am on day 8 of constant nausea. I am 43 and with no gallbladder, thyroid disease and hysterrectomy. What else could go wrong?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Leaheaton said:


> Hello, I am new, I have had thyroid disease (hypo) for 5 years. This year has been different. I go through bouts of nausea for like 20 days it last all day. It is awful.Then it goes away for several days and then it is back. The doc said it is gastritis. It this all auto immune diseases? Does any one else go through this? Thanks for any help or what I should ask Doc.


Do you have any current labs to share with ranges?

I notice I have issues if on the hypo side.


----------

